# More bits o' London....



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi folks :wave:

You might've read my ramblings about yesterday's 'Sainsburys Whiskey Tasting' event in the Surgery-thread - Link, so here's some of the pics I took between St Paul's cathedral and The Strand.....

Some of the later pics have had the levels tweaked a bit, to compensate for the dusk-light or near darkness :laugh:

An imposing view of the dome....











A close-up of the top....










A wide shot of the front, I tried to get it straight-on, but the taxi-drivers kept hooting me to get out of the road :grin:











Within a few yards down the road, is *St-Martin-within-Ludgate* church....











Out of Ludgate Hill into Fleet Street (Once home to all the national UK newspapers) is *St Bride's church*, down a little alley......










The 'wedding-cake' steeple :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice.

You're putting that focal length range to good use. :thumb:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks yustr, I mus admit that despite it's various limitations, this Fuji has some excellent bits of glass in it ray:


----------



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Wow Wee Werebo Nice nice nice. I hate to be to fellow that would have to clean the roof tops. 

Sometime ago I whatch some guys cleaning a water tower off and I got to inquireing with them. And one of them say nothing to it. I found out that they have some indians ( I am talking real indians) they where from a town just south of fayetteville, Nc that do that sort of stuff with no rope saftey devices. while I thought about it, one of them was walking around on the hand rail of the cat walk. NOT FOR ME!!!*


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks yustr, I mus admit that despite it's various limitations, this Fuji has some excellent bits of glass in it ray:


I don't know what this building is, apart from being a lovely example of 'Art Deco', the moon is a great bonus in the shot too....











A little further along Fleet Street is this gem of a building, I'm still trying to discover it's origins.....




















I don't know why, but the Auto-Focus just didn't want to play nicely with this :sigh:










The last and most spectacular building in Fleet Street is the 'Royal Courts of Justice', a prime example of 'Victorian-Gothic'. As you can see, the light is dying rapidly......




















The main entrance, with a London taxi.....


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Direct Current said:


> *Wow Wee Werebo Nice nice nice. I hate to be to fellow that would have to clean the roof tops.
> 
> Sometime ago I whatch some guys cleaning a water tower off and I got to inquireing with them. And one of them say nothing to it. I found out that they have some indians ( I am talking real indians) they where from a town just south of fayetteville, Nc that do that sort of stuff with no rope saftey devices. while I thought about it, one of them was walking around on the hand rail of the cat walk. NOT FOR ME!!!*


We cheat over here, we let the rain do it for us.... :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Really nice photos! ! TAkes me back, but I could never get photos like those


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I think if I ever make it to London I'll be walking around not looking where I'm going if I have my cameras with me - just be looking at all the fantastic buildings (old and new) - might be safer to go out twice: once with cameras and a buddy to help me not knock people over or walk out on the road to get the shot and another time to just be able to see the sights safely :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey WB - those are great. You have captured some great angles and presented them beautifully. The one where you say the autofocus didn't work seems to be a small amount of camera shake. It is always more prevalent when a telephoto feature is used in conjunction with slower shutter speeds.

There is a general rule of thumb that helps to calculate the slowest acceptable speed under normal circumstance, remembering that every rule has exceptions :wink:

Rule of thumb for hand held on a camera without image stabilising :
Shutter speed = inverse of the focal length. Put into simple words that my other brain cell understands...:

Focal length = 100mm, then the minimum speed = 1/100 sec
Focal length = 300mm, then the minimum speed = 1/300 sec
etc etc

Personally, I always use a walking stick because of dodgy hips. However, the 'walking stick' I use is in reality a light monopod. Do a Google for 'light monopod' turns up many, some less than £10.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice Photos Bo! I would love to get over to Europe to see the old architecture...

We do have some nice old stuff here, but you have to go to historic cities like Boston to get it... (and it is one building stuck between skyscrapers... :lol

I used to date a girl who was into macabre photography... Loved photographing old gravestones, gargoyles and such... Spent a lot of time in the cemeteries... She is the one who really got me into photography... But I like old architecture better than graveyards!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

great shots Werebo .. making me feel homesick .. when I was a wee lad and TT(A) at the GPO I was stationed around Blackfriars .. just a stones throw from all those photo's you took .. not to mention 40 years of water under the bridge .. brought back once again lots of lovely memories .. plus wandering around with an early Praktika taking shots :smile:

thanks and keep em coming ... :wave:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys :grin:

@ GZ - It depends on the graveyard :grin: - Take a browse here, from one of my forays last year :wink: - *Link*

@ Donald - I think it's because I was 1} getting a bit jostled by pedestrians and, 2} rushing before the light faded too much.

I do have an excellent monopod but Mrs WereBo gets paranoid if I take it out with us. It slides up to approx 18" long and has a strap-handle the wraps perfectly around my belt, a couple of gentle tugs and it's free - It's weighty enough to swing with my stride, so I can forget it's there until I sit down..... :grin: - Sadly, Mrs WereBo gets paranoid about being stopped by the police for carrying a potentially offensive weapon or something :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The last lot... :grin:

At the end of the courts, yet another steeple and some spires :laugh:











At 90-degrees to the courts, the church of *St Mary-le-Strand* - Smack-dab in the middle of the road....











A few steps on then it's The Strand, a short way down is '*Somerset House*', this is the courtyard with new chum and Mrs WereBo....











The Strand at last-light, looking towards Nelson's Column in Trafalgar Square.... - I really love the ornate street-lights :grin:











Finally, I prefer this tighter-cropped shot, but a thousand curses on that taxi's headlights!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice shots werebo .. like I said before .. bringing back lots of memories from yesteryear .. :wave: and a rare red glow at sunset for good luck!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if the red sky isn't just a reflection from all those traffic-lights, it adds a whole new meaning to a 'Red-Light' district.... :grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

My first day in the London office I was looking out the window around dusk ( 5:00 ish ) and the sky was red all over . . I assumed it was that way all the time and thought nothing of it. . after a bit, everyone else was running around OOOing and Ahhing . . only then did I realize it was not common . . I never saw it again


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Rich, that makes me think of this old proverb

"Red Sky at night, Shepard's Delight.
Red Sky in the morning, Shepard's Warning"


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You know . . I was thinking the same thing that afternoon!


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Very nice Werebo !


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you Sarla :wink:

@ Old Rich - Here's some London Sunsets for you, taken last year from my balcony :grin:





































I'd been watching 'Babylon 5' episodes on DVD when I took that last shot, so I had a play with it.....










:laugh:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

If you guys like pictures of Sunsets, I should get my Grandparents to come on here. They must have loads of sunset pictures both picture-based (when cameras were analogue) and digital.

To be honest, I think that once you have seen 1 sunset picture, you have seen them all :laugh:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Redeye3323 said:


> To be honest, I think that once you have seen 1 sunset picture, you have seen them all :laugh:



I can never get enough sunset pics .. and they are no way all the same .. it would take too long to go into all the intricate delicate differences between them, even moving left or right just a few meters can change the atmosphere of a sunset ... and the resulting photograph.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I appreciate your viewpoint as people do see certain pictures in a different way. I just don't find Sunset pictures that interesting compared to other outdoor pictures (like wildlife, scenery etc).


----------

